# مخطط بيت



## سليمان الصفدي (25 يونيو 2006)

اريد ان تزودوني بمخطط لمنزل (تصمم) متواضع بمساحة 170م مربع اريد المخطط كامل والغرف والديكور والكهرباء والمياه اذا ممكن والمساحة اريد بناء بيت واطلب منكم اتزودوني بالمعلومات الهامة واذا ممكن على الهوت ميلsafadi_2002*hotmal.com ولكم جزيل الشكر اخواني المهندسين


----------



## سامي الحسيني (25 يونيو 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو أن يكون مخطط المنزل حوالي 150 متر وجميع جوانبه فارغة ومحتوى غرفه ثلاثة

ويكون الرسم معروض علي الجميع للأستفادة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 يونيو 2006)

ليس هكذا ولا بالطريقه هذه سوف تجد اي مساعده...

يا اخي تحرى الجدية في طرحك ... واسأل ما يمكن اجابته ... الا تعلم


----------



## سامي الحسيني (27 يونيو 2006)

يا أستاذنا الغالي

بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ليه الرد الناشف ده علمني يا أخي أزاى أسأل والله العظيم أنا جاد في سؤالي

أولا أنا مش مهندس متخصص ذى حضرتك 

ثانيا أنا فعلا عندى قطعة أرض مساحنها 400 متر أجمالي والمسموح بالبنا علي 65%

ثالثا أريد تصميم المنزل علي شقة واحدة مساحتها لا تتعدى ال 150 متر 

وللعلم جميع جوانب قطعة الأرض فارغة بعني كلها علي نواصي وممكن نخليها مربعة أومستطيلة

وياترى تقسيم الشقة تكون مستطيلة أحسن أو مربعة أحسن 
وتكون عبارة عن ثلاثة غرف فقط وصالة كبيرة وتقريبا حمام واحد كفاية
أنا آسف علي الأطالة وياريت تقدر تساعدني أو توجهني
وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## سامي الحسيني (27 يونيو 2006)

ياجهابزة المنتدى

لا تنسونا بالرد أوالنصيحة أو أسم موقع يؤدى الغرض

أفيدونـــــــــــــــــــــا وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا

واتلله أحنا غلابــــــــــــه قــــــــــــــــــــــــــوى


----------



## arch_fatma (27 يونيو 2006)

مسا الخير سامي انا اعرفت طلبك وبما اني مهندسه معمارية فبحاول اساعدك بس بدي تعطيني المعلومات الي بدك متل عدد الغرف المساحه واي شي يخطر على بالك وما تزعل من رد ابو صالح


----------



## سامي الحسيني (27 يونيو 2006)

الباشمهندسة الزوق اللى كلها زوق

أولا وقبل كل شيىء أشكر حضرتك جدا جدا جدا علي أخلاقك العظيمة التي كثيرا ما أفتقدناها

وثانيا أشكرك جدا جدا جدا على أزابة ما في صدرى من ضيق الرد السابق الذى أحزنني كثيرا 

الموضوع أنني أملك قطعة أرض 20×20 متر وحواليها فاضى خالص كلها علي نواصـــــــي

وأريد بناء منزل عبارة عن شقة واحدة مساحتها حوالي 15 متر واجهة علي البحرى × 10 متر عرض

مكونة من ثلاثة غرف مقسمة الي أثنين نوم + غرفة صالون ومطبخ كبير وواحد حمام كامل وهول كبــير

ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر ويارب أخدمك في مطار القاهرة


----------



## سامي الحسيني (1 يوليو 2006)

الي الباشمهندسة الفاضلة / areh_ Fatma

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

للعلم فأن حضرتك وعدتيني وعشمتيني بأرسال رسمة حتي ولو كروكي للبيت السابق شرحه

وأنتظرت وللأسف لم أتلقي شيىء 0 

علي العموم لك أو لغيرك منيريد مساعدتي يرسل عل الأميل samyelhossieny***********


----------

